# antena receptora convertirla a emisora?



## josan22 (Mar 15, 2006)

Se puede convertir una antena receptora en emisora? Como lo podría hacer? muchas gracias por su respuesta y saludos a todos


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Mar 16, 2006)

Hola josan22

Cualquier antena puede funcionar de receptora o emisora.   

Para poder cambiar utilizar la antena de emisora en vez de receptora necesitarias conectar la antena como carga o salida en un circuito Amplificador de RF.   Como por ejemplo un transmisor de FM que hay publicados en éstos sitios.  

Si la utilizas como antena receptora iría en la parte de la entrada de tu amplificador de pequeña señal.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 16, 2006)

Hola Eduardo, y Josan para conectar una antena al transmisor, se debe comprobar el  rendimiento R.O.E.y tener las medidas apropidas para la trecuencia del TX  , adjunto una pagina sobre antenas ,suerte un saludo 
http://www.todoantenas.cl/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 14, 2009)

por ahí escuché una respuésta del tipo "si recibe bien, transmite bien" jeje lo de comprobar la roe es cierto... si pensas emitir con potencia... digamos unos 100w es importante que tengas poca reflejada.


----------



## polacomaster (Jun 17, 2010)

y como se podria, por ejemplo, modificar la antena de una baliza para que no solo emita sino que tambien pueda recibir ondas?????


----------

